
60+ Existing Workflow Systems - Buttons840
https://github.com/common-workflow-language/common-workflow-language/wiki/Existing-Workflow-systems
======
Buttons840
I've been working on a workflow system in Haskell primarily as a learning
project, but with the hope that I might one day release it. Seeing so many
existing projects in the same space is a little discouraging.

------
agocorona
This one too:
[https://github.com/agocorona/Workflow](https://github.com/agocorona/Workflow)

